# Help with washed out look on one side?



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone. I got some brand new transfers that have just been made. The transfers are well made and peel like butter. However all the ladies pink designs have a problem. As you can see in the pic below the very bottom of the transfer has a nice bright pink color. But that quickly fades and the rest looks very dull and washed out. 

It's suppose to be a bright pink and white all over. I noticed almost all the ladies pink designs have the same problem. I get an inch or two at the bottom that looks great, then the rest is dull. Not sure if it's the transfer or how I'm doing it?

I have a very good, new Maxxx 16x20 clamshell. I'm using medium hand press pressure and 390F. 12 second press time. The transfers come off super easy; every bit of the ink comes off the paper. Love that, just trying to figure out how to make these pink designs brighter. Any ideas? Thanks much.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

So I did some testing tonight. I noticed that the design parts that are close to the front of the press always look brighter and better. So what does that tell me? I suppose being a clamshell the front part has the lower pressure of all the plate, right?

It also is the lowest heat part, even though it's suppose to be uniform. I dialed back the heat to 380F. Looks a bit better but the front part of the design still looks better. Backed off the pressure too but I'm afraid of not using enough. Seems to be a combo of lower heat and pressure makes these pink designs look better. Is 380F hot enough to do a good job??


----------



## 3roomlab (Sep 18, 2014)

FYI, im not a t shirt expert.

but if you examine the part where the pink is faded, is it because it is "melted" into the fibres. and if you examine the brighter pink parts, they are sitting on the fabric like a layer of plastic?

if so, i would say (from observation) ... it is a temp/pressure diff from the 2 areas. you could prolly borrow a thermocam (like a FLIR E4?) to "see" the temperature gradient.

as for physical transference of pressing pressure, this 1 is tricky, but i would say, the way the hinge is aligned in most pressing machines, the un-uniform height can be "trimmed" by adding maybe a thin layers of sponge to "fine tune".

to look at this from an engineering perspective, print something checkered and see how every square is different


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

> but if you examine the part where the pink is faded, is it because it is "melted" into the fibres. and if you examine the brighter pink parts, they are sitting on the fabric like a layer of plastic?


Yes that is exactly correct. The bright part seems to be thicker, covering the shirt. Whereas the dull parts seem to be pushed deep into the shirt. In some spots you can kinda see the black color of the shirt coming through the design.

I've had no problem with all the other designs I have used, just these pink ones. The other designs from the same places look fine. I guess these pink ones just need a light pressure and lower heat. However I'm afraid if I don't use enough pressure the design will wash off as it's just sitting on top of the fibers. I'll test some more. Thanks.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Biker Bill,

When you look at the transfer the part that looks washed out is a half tone-the bright pink is a solid line. I think it's no ones fault, it is the art work

[email protected]







BikerBill said:


> Hi everyone. I got some brand new transfers that have just been made. The transfers are well made and peel like butter. However all the ladies pink designs have a problem. As you can see in the pic below the very bottom of the transfer has a nice bright pink color. But that quickly fades and the rest looks very dull and washed out.
> 
> It's suppose to be a bright pink and white all over. I noticed almost all the ladies pink designs have the same problem. I get an inch or two at the bottom that looks great, then the rest is dull. Not sure if it's the transfer or how I'm doing it?
> 
> I have a very good, new Maxxx 16x20 clamshell. I'm using medium hand press pressure and 390F. 12 second press time. The transfers come off super easy; every bit of the ink comes off the paper. Love that, just trying to figure out how to make these pink designs brighter. Any ideas? Thanks much.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

> Biker Bill,
> 
> When you look at the transfer the part that looks washed out is a half tone-the bright pink is a solid line. I think it's no ones fault, it is the art work


Yes I think that is part of it also. But when I was testing last night I cut some designs in half. I pressed one part at 390F with normal pressure. The other half at 380F with light pressure. You can clearly see the part with lower pressure and temp was brighter all over.

Some of the pink designs have the pink parts and lines all over the design. Very detailed artwork with different shades of pink. I do think some of it is the artwork as you say; seems like the ink is not thick enough in some parts. But no matter what I think for these designs a lighter pressure and temp is best. I just have to find that sweet spot.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Here, this pic really shows what I mean. I cut this design in half. The left part was at a lower pressure and temp. You can see how much better it looks. Any tips or advice much appreciated.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

The guy who made these just told me to press no longer than 7 seconds. I was doing 12. So low pressure, lower temp and 7 second time seems to be the trick.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Just make sure you do a wash test to make sure they are cured right. I'd hate for you to have a bright looking shirt for one wash and a problem afterward. But I think you're right. You overheated and over pressurized those suckers! I try and keep my 375-385 transfers closer to the 375 mark than the 385. I prefer lower temperatures than that, but it doesn't cure right at the lower temperatures. Something else to look at is are they 100% cotton or 50/50? You could be having some dye migration at those high temperatures too.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice work....Who made them?...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Often I've found when light colors aren't leaving good coverage, the heat is too high.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------

